# Turning a horse out in boots?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow! That's the first time I hear about turning out in splint boots, and I've been in number of barns (very fancy and not so fancy). I don't think it's all that good to be honest. Especially in mud/wet conditions. Those boots soak in and keep water pretty good (when exposed for long time), which is not healthy at all.

I keep rubber bell boots on my horse, because she cuts the leg just above the hoof, so I have no choice.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have known many a barn that turns out many a horse in leg protection. Do the horses wear it 24/7? No. 

OP, you say the horses in reference wear it 24/7, are you sure it is all the time?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow...on top of it not being a great idea for the horse...imagine those boots! Good splint boots are freakin expensive! I would flip if I found out my horse was being turned out in a pair of $100 splint boots that he could tear off in a second!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

We had a gelding boarded with us that wore SMB's on his hind legs when turned out. He had very poor suspensory ligaments.


----------



## Bethy (Aug 31, 2010)

I turn my jumper out in splints every time. She is super high enegy and tends to buck and jump a ton in the turn outs so I do it for her safety. 

But if your horse is a normal non jumper I dont see a problem of not doing this.

I do not keep her legs booted 24/7, but I did have them wrapped for the first few months I had her because of Lameness issues....are you sure they are boots nad not wraps?


----------



## Kelsyann (Feb 21, 2010)

Most of the ones that wear splint boots have them on when they're out, which is the majority of the day here. They really only come in to eat. Yes I'm sure they were boots and not wraps.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Here, people sometimes use paddock boots with a wool inner to protect the legs, though they again should not be on 24/7. However splint boots I would never leave on - They are a fair bit tighter than paddock boots and as they don't have a wool inner could quite easily overheat the tendons if not watched properly.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Kelsyann said:


> Most of the ones that wear splint boots have them on when they're out, which is the majority of the day here. They really only come in to eat. Yes I'm sure they were boots and not wraps.


All day is very different than 24/7. 


Corino, money spent on boots is far less than the vet bill and time off would cost for the horse that insists on being silly when turned out.


----------



## x Branded Heart x (Jun 17, 2010)

I was told that it isn't good for horses to wear boots 'all the time' or most of the time anyways because they begin to rely on the support of the boots, and once you take them off for riding lightly or for whatever reason, they are more apt to getting injured. Whereas horses who are left unbooted for the majority of the time end up with stronger muscles and can be worked booted or unbooted.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I only use boots when I turn out for an hour or less...usually those before ride turn out's if I show up in the AM and Cinny hasn't had his daily turnout yet (the horses here are on a rotation, his is afternoon). Since I moved him inside he has quite a few bucks, kicks, pronks and crow hops to get out of his system and I prefer he do this without me near him ha ha. Any turnout for more than an hour, I generally leave them off. His hind where he had the wire cut as a foal has a tendency to swell if I leave boots or wraps on it for too long.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

My first thought would be other horses would just LOVE to have that kind of playtoy!!! and all the hroses ive ever met in turnout in their own pastures without other horses would also love to have that kind of toy!

I would never turn my horse out it boots, bell boots when its muddy or snowy, but other then that only a blanket, no boots. Thats jsut anothher thing to pay for xD but thats because she has never had boots, lived in the mountains, and is the kind of horse that never hurts herself unless she oversteps in three feet of snow, lol, then she tends to tear her shoes off.


----------



## dillon (Dec 9, 2010)

yes mine are always turned out in boots what is worse for your horse being kicked and getting an injury or wearing boots mine will not go to the field without it they are support boots protecting all of the leg


----------



## dudey (Dec 16, 2010)

no way my horses will always wear turnout boots if it is wet outside they wont go out due to slippin ect a horse with bad legs isnt worth it in my eyes.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

I put on Eragon's splints in the turn out or riding him. He's usually in the turnout for half an hour. I wouldn't leave them on 24/7


----------

